# Medical



## sherrie1420 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi, my hubby and I are in the early stages of researching immigration to nova scotia. I have been trying to find out the restrictions with regard to pre-existing medical conditions without much success. Any information would be gratefully received. Thanks.


----------



## dcraig (May 14, 2011)

sherrie1420 said:


> Hi, my hubby and I are in the early stages of researching immigration to nova scotia. I have been trying to find out the restrictions with regard to pre-existing medical conditions without much success. Any information would be gratefully received. Thanks.


Have you tried Googling Nova Scotia medical system, or something similiar, you should be able to find an official government website, and then only believe info you get direct from them, and not all the hearsay you might find on here. Trust me! or don't.


----------



## sherrie1420 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Everything I have found so far has been generalized, so I was looking for a point in the right direction. A lot of the info I have found on here has been opinion and not fact so all is taken with a pinch of salt. Thanks again.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sherrie1420 said:


> Hi, my hubby and I are in the early stages of researching immigration to nova scotia. I have been trying to find out the restrictions with regard to pre-existing medical conditions without much success. Any information would be gratefully received. Thanks.


I doubt this information is available as the CIC would take the medical exam results and doctor's recommendations/assessments into account. The rule of thumb seems to be that if you're going to cost the Canadian health system more than $5,000 per year you will not be welcome. I may well be wrong about this. How serious is the pre-existing condition and is it controlled by drugs etc?


----------



## sherrie1420 (Aug 2, 2010)

I had a stroke in dec 2010, now recovered but on aspirin substitute for life and hubby has hereditary high cholesterol and on statins for life. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sherrie1420 said:


> I had a stroke in dec 2010, now recovered but on aspirin substitute for life and hubby has hereditary high cholesterol and on statins for life. Thanks for your reply.


In my opinion such situations would not be unduly problematic. They are controlled by medications. If everyone on medications was denied access we'd have a severely declining population.


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

Allergies can they be problem for Medicals

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Nova scotia here we come said:


> Allergies can they be problem for Medicals
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I very much doubt it. It seems to me that everyone, except me, has allergies these days.


----------

